# Friday Pictures!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Jr doing some tricks, smoked some ribs Saturday and friends came over to eat. Then 7 of us piled in the Ranger and went to the bar down the road and they even gave us VIP parking:cheers: And my girls!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

I cut this out yesterday I LIKE IT!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

We found a new home away from home at the SA Boat and RV show. We can’t wait to get on the road with it. My wife is already asking when/where we are going.
1) Our new living room on wheels
2) The Kitchen
3)Horseshoe Lake outside of Eatonville WA.
4) My Lovely Wife at Mt. Ranier National Park
5) It was nice of the wildlife park to provide a nice log pillow for their Grizzley


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Met some hall of famers while catering a week ago


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

More


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

New BillyStix


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Spent a couple of hours kicking around this last weekend.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Had one of those days in Galveston a couple of weekends ago where it was beautiful from sun-up to sun-down.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Mexican shicken fresh off the grill








My beautiful baby girl








My brother and my baby boy

-Nick


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Daughter Turned 15!!! WOW, I am getting old
















Got the new 18ft trailer, now they should both fit, the 12footer wasn't cutting it.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My oldest girl grinding with me. Very proud of her! It don't get any better 

























My little one back on the boat with her uncle.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Bm


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Yesterday was Faith's 18th birthday. We had a nice dinner at Olive Garden and then she went to see her friend that had her first baby on her BD. I think she was more excited about the baby than anything else yesterday.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Pics*

Enchanted Rock and Luchenbach


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Took my daughter to a ranch for a father/daughter hunt. Doe and Cull buck. I think she shoots better then me...


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Bastrop State Park*

My 4-Yr old grandson wanted to go camping with his us while were at Bastrop State Park a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Pics*

Kids waiting on deer, me and my honey bee, and camphouse eats!!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My oldest and youngest.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Me and Rodney Carrington*


----------



## Jamaicaboy2000 (Jun 4, 2004)

New Member of the Family


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*ten years ago below the Dam*

Me and two friends caught these fish below the Dam at Livingston on the chute side the day the shuttle exploded....the fog was heavy we could hear the shuttle rumble as it eas entering... but had no idea what was happening time we were on our way home around 2pm we had three limits of white bass and our limited of stripers all caught on 1/8 jig heads and white /yellow curly tail shad...sure dont seem like ten years ago ..the game wardens got word and counted every fish before we left


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Pink is her favorite color


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The rough drawing from the artist who painted my son's State record Swordfish bill, My son wanted Capt. Morgan stepping on a swordfish.









The bill arrived a few weeks later



























Decided to repaint the fading suzuki outboard covers


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

purge and peel..... ready for more!


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1. Me and my gf ( aggiechic2012) at the lake 
2. Harvesting pecans. 
3. Custom Woven hearts I build.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday pics*

Friday pics
Barbacoa
Little Maddy BBQ wild hog
Crawfish at Wolfies
My lazy dog's in there house
Kid's and I at Captain Tom's in Katy


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

took the family to see the globetrotters saturday.

the first one is a video. click to play. i was lmao.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

making of a horror movie


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Brother's first bath.

After spending a week in the NICU, we were finally all home together!

Brother

Bald Eagle sitting on a guardrail!

Sunrise


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

A short unedited video of our BBQ pit. Got a lot of different footage and pics to edit, add music and publish.

Of course we cook Firefighters.






Sent from my iPhone 6 using TapaTalk 2014.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

San Fran trip a few weeks ago. Wine country also...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Friday 2c!
Colt
Tripp
Finally got a TROLLEY Motor as my wife would say
Steak
He loves naming the fish on the measuring tape.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

*End of the season*


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

the Walking Dead website has "dead yourself". lol. 

Some random funny


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Last year


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

*Party blind*

Sack of oysters. red meat and adult beverages (in moderation).


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ron, was there a woman hunting with ya'll? If not, might want to photoshop that pink barrel shotgun. 

TH


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Found an old pic from back in my stuntin days
Found on Craigslist, seems legit


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

When is "too much" just too much?


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Recent Garage Sale Find!! Wanted one for a long time!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Yaga's Chili Quest & Beer Fest 2013*

Cooked over 50 lbs of chili meat to serve the public this year at chili quest and every bit of it was gone. Double M Cookers pull a 3rd & 10th trophy out of 80+ teams.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

A from our travels.....Elk River, MN, Cozumel... And the Great State of TEXAS!!!!!










720CC Yamaha Raptor w/ spikes on a lake!!!









Mississippi River


























Cozumel

























Our Pups









And our favorite News Anchor...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Random and my truck. Hope to get it back today. 


































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My babies 

The last one is of my oldest, she will be going tomorrow to cut off all of her hair to donate it to "locks of love'


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

-this morning on way back from dropping wife off at airport
-crossing causway this morning, on the way to work...
-The beautiful women in my life!! 
-My juice. Been juicing for over a week now to get some veggies in me
-My neice being cool.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey CaptMatt is that Jennifer Reyna?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> Hey CaptMatt is that Jennifer Reyna?


Yup...


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes it is, super sweet gal. Easy to talk too.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Late lunch to day .. Last week I said I was going to kick it up a notch.. or was that a week earlier ? 

Last of the Season

Redfeech + Duck like no other


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

How to **** off the Coast Guard...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Peruvian Blend Ceveechee

Mediterranean Linguini Trout

Wahoo like it should be.. Centerpiece

Cassoulet

My niece is going to Germany with the Army for 3 years. Only food she will come over for is Peirogies..

Also, My Daughter and her are 5 yrs + 1 day apart exactly


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Trip to the lease last weekend*

Good Times


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Bastrop State Park*

Had a meeting at Buescher State Park last Saturday. After the meeting we drove over to Bastrop State Park to pick up #10 of the Texas Geocache Challenge. There are some signs of spring and signs of recovery at the park. The amount of volunteer efforts is amazing. The marker flags in the last 2 are Loblolly Pine seedling locations. There were thousands of them along the park road between the 2 parks.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Few old random work pics


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Few pics from the last trip to west bay gtown


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Few old random work pics


that didn't look like work to me.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

captMATT said:


> Yes it is, super sweet gal. Easy to talk too.


Yes, but she is so needy. She calls & texts all of the time. I told her that I am a married man, but she won't listen.

Hey, a man can dream, can't he?


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

My classroom decided to donate to an animal shelter for christmas instead of a gift exchange.








My silver girl








JJ Watt in my classroom!








The Family photo christmas 2012


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Little girl passed out


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Couple more iron mike and a bunch of champs


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

New crib if someone will loan me the money.


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Hard day at the golf course... First time playing at Gabe Lazano golf course. Good times.

Tight lines


----------

